# Cosmetic Change to Instrument Cluster



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

A subtle cosmetic change to the extended instrument cluster can be made with a simple code change.

Normally the lower part of the cluster shows a series of subtle orange lines at the bottom both during the day or the night.









If you change:

KOMBI->3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration->HINTERGRUND_FARBE_TAG->Grau









You get gray lines instead of orange during the day.

The setting for night is:

KOMBI->3001 Anzeige_Konfiguration->HINTERGRUND_FARBE_NACHT->Orange or Grau

Both of these settings are orange by default (night or day). I personally think that Gray looks and blends better for the day display.

JEG23


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

Great find!! I agree the Gray would look better during the day.


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool find, thanks.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

f01driver said:


> Cool find, thanks.


I appreciate the feedback.

JEG23


----------



## carina77 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow !!! This makes the cluster look different from usual... Great find! Thank you...


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder if you can have the daytime instrument cluster (with white lighting) at night? I'm not a huge fan of all the orange.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

f01driver said:


> I wonder if you can have the daytime instrument cluster (with white lighting) at night? I'm not a huge fan of all the orange.


@f01driver,

I hear you. I also do not like the orange cluster.

I was sure I had the right code to change this, but it did not work as I expected. I am still searching and I have a couple of candidates.

JEG23


----------



## zms (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice! Love it! 

Did you come across any function to remember: fog lights on with high beam (or automatic high beam) position after turning the car off/on?


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> @f01driver,
> 
> I hear you. I also do not like the orange cluster.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Keep us posted.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

f01driver said:


> i wonder if you can have the daytime instrument cluster (with white lighting) at night? I'm not a huge fan of all the orange.


+1


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

zms said:


> Nice! Love it!
> 
> Did you come across any function to remember: fog lights on with high beam (or automatic high beam) position after turning the car off/on?


Shawnsheridan,

I thought this was one of the already published code changes? Am I wrong?

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I thought this was one of the already published code changes? Am I wrong?
> 
> JEG23


I published NSW_AUS_BEI_FL, which in most cases allows High Beam and Fogs simultaneously, but I was not understanding his on/off part. I thought he was referring to some other functionality.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I published NSW_AUS_BEI_FL, which in most cases allows High Beam and Fogs simultaneously, but I was not understanding his on/off part. I thought he was referring to some other functionality.


Thanks.

I am not sure either.

zms can you please clarify?

JEG23


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like 2013 f01 doesn't have the lower orange bit;


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess it could be changed to orange, but it looks great with the gray at the bottom.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f01driver said:


> Looks like 2013 f01 doesn't have the lower orange bit;


Sexy!

Err...you may want to not use your VIN for your Image File Names.


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, that's not my picture...I found it on eBay and it's interesting that BMW has switched to gray over the orange. I prefer the gray, I'm going to code it this weekend.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

f01driver said:


> Oh, that's not my picture...I found it on eBay and it's interesting that BMW has switched to gray over the orange. I prefer the gray, I'm going to code it this weekend.


f01driver,

If you wait about 24 hours I am hoping to find how to keep daytime mode all the time by then. That way you can code both at the same time.

JEG23


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> f01driver,
> 
> If you wait about 24 hours I am hoping to find how to keep daytime mode all the time by then. That way you can code both at the same time.
> 
> JEG23


Wow, that would be awesome. I'll wait and see what you come up with.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@JEG23, let me know when you find the code for 6WB 















Orange have never looked better.


----------

